# The reason I want a DWAL...



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

This is what I want my DWAL for...


































And many other Asian pit vipers..and a Gaboon!

No elapids here thank you.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice wish list :2thumb:

P.S. What's wrong with elapids? :whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

great choices...:2thumb:

most elapids are so squirrelly...


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

TBH I wouldnt be confident in handling I dont think, they are nuts, unpredictable and generally aggressive...the ones that I've seen have been anyway, and I have no experience with them.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

It's nice to see someone have species they want in mind when talking about a DWAL application. I get sick of hearing people say they want hots so they're getting a copperhead because it's a good starting point.
Find what you want, learn to handle it, get it.
I saw gaboons in a zoo when I was 4 and thought "I want them". First venomous snake I owned was a gaboon viper. 
Stick with it mate. Keep practicing, and get yourself some stunning arboreals.
Dave.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> It's nice to see someone have species they want in mind when talking about a DWAL application. I get sick of hearing people say they want hots so they're getting a copperhead because it's a good starting point.
> Find what you want, learn to handle it, get it.
> I saw gaboons in a zoo when I was 4 and thought "I want them". First venomous snake I owned was a gaboon viper.
> Stick with it mate. Keep practicing, and get yourself some stunning arboreals.
> Dave.


 That is the plan, thanks! 

It really is the only thing I'd keep I think, arboreal vipers, mainly Asian sp and some south American too. There are a few terrestrial vipers I'd like to get too like Gaboon's and rhino vipers.

Whats your opinion on keeping non-venomous like GTP's and Basin ETB's in the same room as venomous? I cant really see a problem but I think others may have other views.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well said Dave....


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

STReptiles said:


> That is the plan, thanks!
> 
> It really is the only thing I'd keep I think, arboreal vipers, mainly Asian sp and some south American too. There are a few terrestrial vipers I'd like to get too like Gaboon's and rhino vipers.
> 
> Whats your opinion on keeping non-venomous like GTP's and Basin ETB's in the same room as venomous? I cant really see a problem but I think others may have other views.


I keep atb and a few others in my venomous room never had a problem i no whats in each viv so why should there be a problem at the end of the day its down to you what you keep in your reptile room


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> I keep atb and a few others in my venomous room never had a problem i no whats in each viv so why should there be a problem at the end of the day its down to you what you keep in your reptile room


 I was just thinking of something silly happening like swaping your GTP's viv over with say some viper and then forgeting the next day....but then thinking a little more about it, you would have to be pretty stupid tbh.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

STReptiles said:


> I was just thinking of something silly happening like swaping your GTP's viv over with say some viper and then forgeting the next day....but then thinking a little more about it, you would have to be pretty stupid tbh.


yeah i cant imagine anyone doing that. I no what is in every viv. When clean and feeding ect i remove them to a tub. And i always have a good look in my viv.s before opening any


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> yeah i cant imagine anyone doing that. I no what is in every viv. When clean and feeding ect i remove them to a tub. And i always have a good look in my viv.s before opening any


 Yep they are labeled anyway so that shouldnt be a problem, I have a collection of non venomous boids that would be housed in there as well as venomous which is why I asked.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

STReptiles said:


> Yep they are labeled anyway so that shouldnt be a problem, I have a collection of non venomous boids that would be housed in there as well as venomous which is why I asked.


Ok i keep venomous and boas and both housed in same room and no issues


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> Ok i keep venomous and boas and both housed in same room and no issues


 Cool! I should be in a position to apply in the next two years!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

STReptiles said:


> Cool! I should be in a position to apply in the next two years!


That good then there are plenty of keepers in your area to call on if you need advise


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> That good then there are plenty of keepers in your area to call on if you need advise


 Yea I know of 2 or 3, dont know if they are that keen on me though..


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

terciopelo_dave said:


> It's nice to see someone have species they want in mind when talking about a DWAL application. I get sick of hearing people say they want hots so they're getting a copperhead because it's a good starting point.
> Find what you want, learn to handle it, get it.
> I saw gaboons in a zoo when I was 4 and thought "I want them". First venomous snake I owned was a gaboon viper.
> Stick with it mate. Keep practicing, and get yourself some stunning arboreals.
> Dave.


 
I take it that doesn't apply if it is actually a copperhead you crave?

Ever since I saw a photo of one in a magazine/book many many moons ago I've coveted a copperhead - I've had the image seared into my conscience. As soon as I own my own place (been renting for abut 12 years now:devil I intend to obtain my DWA. I WILL be getting a copperhead.

I also would love to keep arboreal vipers such as trims, eyelash and hairy bush and a few terrestrial vipers such as _V. ammodytes_ and possibly _C horridus_. 

I currently don't have any plans for elapids, but I have a friend who has kept cobras in the past and really wants to keep them again who is convinced he can persuade me that I really should be wanting to add a couple to the collection!:whistling2:

Like the OP it is vipers I crave and covet and the copperhead is the animal that sparked my interest all those years ago so they will be part of my collection!


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

I think that`s the point, if you want a copperhead as your first venomous then that is what you should get, as long as you have done all the training beforehand, they are no different to any other terrestrial viper.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm going to start off with a nice fluffy kitten


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

bothrops said:


> I take it that doesn't apply if it is actually a copperhead you crave?
> 
> Ever since I saw a photo of one in a magazine/book many many moons ago I've coveted a copperhead - I've had the image seared into my conscience. As soon as I own my own place (been renting for abut 12 years now:devil I intend to obtain my DWA. I WILL be getting a copperhead.
> 
> ...



I was going to say something similar...I actually love the look of copperheads, an opinion confirmed when I saw them in the flesh for the first time only a couple of years ago! And yes, I have heard that they are a good starting point, but I've also heard that they can be pretty bloody unpleasant as well! I guess the point that Terciopelo_Dave is trying to make is the same that many try to point out on the non-venomous section - if you WANT a corn, get a corn...but don't buy one just because you have heard it's a good beginner species. There are other snakes out there which are just as valid a starting point, so long as you have done your 'research'.

Personally, I do intend to obtain a DWAL at some point although I am some way off at present, and know that! Like you Bothrops, I need a house of my own! I also need a bit more experience under my belt and to meet a nice keeper who wouldn't mind showing me the ropes when I'm ready to ask..
If/when I do get there copperheads will be high up on my list...I'm also keen on Taylors Cantils and various other vipers...not so sure on elapids though. Does it seem a general trend that they are perceived as a little more daunting to non-license holders some how?

To the op...I love that wishlist, some beauties in there  is an application in the pipeline or is it still some way off yet?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

STReptiles said:


> Whats your opinion on keeping non-venomous like GTP's and Basin ETB's in the same room as venomous? I cant really see a problem but I think others may have other views.


I currently only have 1 snake room. I'd love 2, but hey, wouldn't we all. I don't see a problem at all. Who can honestly tell me they don't know what snake is in what viv? Plus, they're all labelled "venomous" for legal reasons, so it isn't a problem.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

bothrops said:


> I take it that doesn't apply if it is actually a copperhead you crave?


Precisely mate. Andy, if you want copperheads, get copperheads. My arguement is not with the snake, my arguement is with the uninformed _potential _applicants who seem to have no preferred species and no training who assume that copperheads come with training wheels, arm bands, or corks on their fangs, depending on which metaphor you prefer. If they're what float your boat, go for it. If they aren't, why buy one?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> Well said Dave....


Cheers Dave. How's the textilis doing?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Alfonzo said:


> I guess the point that Terciopelo_Dave is trying to make is the same that many try to point out on the non-venomous section - if you WANT a corn, get a corn...but don't buy one just because you have heard it's a good beginner species. There are other snakes out there which are just as valid a starting point, so long as you have done your 'research'.


Spot on mate


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

bothrops said:


> I take it that doesn't apply if it is actually a copperhead you crave?
> 
> Ever since I saw a photo of one in a magazine/book many many moons ago I've coveted a copperhead - I've had the image seared into my conscience. As soon as I own my own place (been renting for abut 12 years now:devil I intend to obtain my DWA. I WILL be getting a copperhead.
> 
> ...


Just out of interest have you tried to get a licence as you dont have to own your own home to get one, as its not a requirement?

And to reflect what has been said by Dave and others, training of some sorts is your first port of call to get a basic understanding but your first snake should be something you actually want, copperheads seem to get banded about by those who dont actually know as a good beginners venomous, i think because the venom is not as potent as some of the others. My opinion is the venom potency of a snake should not really be taken in to account when you choos a snake as the idea is NOT to get bitten. the first venomous i kept over ten years ago were WDB and copperheads but that was really due to there was not the amount of different species as there are now.

And to the OP if these are the snakes you would like then i personally see no reason why you couldnt keep any of them as first venomous snakes they are generally not too hard to handle IMO


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> Just out of interest have you tried to get a licence as you dont have to own your own home to get one, as its not a requirement?


 
No I haven't. This is because I would want to be settled in my own home before putting the work into a proper hot room. When I do it, I want to do it right and I want to do it once.

Its the non-settled status of renting that is stopping me, not the fact that I couldn't get a DWAL in rented accomodation.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

bothrops said:


> No I haven't. This is because I would want to be settled in my own home before putting the work into a proper hot room. When I do it, I want to do it right and I want to do it once.
> 
> Its the non-settled status of renting that is stopping me, not the fact that I couldn't get a DWAL in rented accomodation.


I totally appreciate that mate, why spend a shed load of cash on something thats temporory.

Either that or you are using it as an excuse you big wuss:lol2:


----------

